# externe Festplatten als interne Speichermedien nutzen?



## chickeriaDickTingler (26. März 2019)

Huhu,

also gibt es Möglichkeiten interne Festplatten in meinem Fall von Western Digital als interne Festplatten zu nutzen. Ich weiß das die andere Stecker verwenden oder glaube verlötet sind, aber gibt es dennoch Methoden diese im Pc zu nutzen?

Das Gehäuse vorsichtig aufbrechen oder mit ner Flex für Hobbymodellbauer vorsichtig aufschneiden
..und dann weiß i auch nicht. Hilfe

MfG

Flo


----------



## chickeriaDickTingler (26. März 2019)

was ist hier los? 

die Profis unter euch haben wohl gesetzliche Schweigepflicht zu diesem Thema :p

Das Ding ist bei mir einfach i hab 10 externe Festplatten großteil davon WD die sind alle voll mit Filmen, Bilder, Spiele und wichtigen Programmen insgesamt 7-8 terabyte an Daten. Wenn i was bestimmtes Suche kann das wirklich ne Ewigkeit dauern bis i die richtige Festplatte gefunden habe. 

Deshalb würde i die liebend gern intern verbauen. Nur wie?? die haben andere Ansteckmodule.. kann man das nicht irgendwie beheben.

Ich wette 100% einer von euch weiß wie man das gefahrenlos hinbekommt. Will oder darf es nur nicht verraten.


----------



## keinnick (26. März 2019)

Um welches Modell / welche Modelle geht es denn? Es gibt durchaus Gehäuse, da stecken stinknormale Platten drin, die Du direkt per SATA-Kabel anschließen kannst. Hellsehen kann hier keiner. Du musst schon einmal posten, welche Platten das sind, oder eine (noch besser) mal aufmachen, wenn Du das eh vor hast. Daten vorher sichern nicht vergessen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (26. März 2019)

chickeriaDickTingler schrieb:


> was ist hier los?
> 
> die Profis unter euch haben wohl gesetzliche Schweigepflicht zu diesem Thema :p



Ein Doppelpost ein par Stunden später hilft dir da auch nicht weiter.
Ein Doppelpost darf eigentlich erst erfolgen, wenn 24 Stunden nicht auf den geposteten Kommentar geantwortet wird.


----------



## chickeriaDickTingler (27. März 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Um welches Modell / welche Modelle geht es denn? Es gibt durchaus Gehäuse, da stecken stinknormale Platten drin, die Du direkt per SATA-Kabel anschließen kannst. Hellsehen kann hier keiner. Du musst schon einmal posten, welche Platten das sind.



- WD elements 1 tb/500gb portable 2,5 zöller
-Intenso 750gb
- alte WD festplatten 500gb 

wd- festplatten mit usb 3.0 schnittstelle


----------



## chickeriaDickTingler (27. März 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Berge_ (27. März 2019)

Du kannst deine Beiträge bearbeiten, unten rechts steht dafür ein Button "bearbeiten" so vermeidest du Doppelposts

Ungeduld (Nachfrage nach geradeeinmal 4 Stunden) ist auch nicht so gerne gesehen, denk dran wir alle machen das hier in unserer Freizeit

Verraten wollen das manche schon aber ohne wirkliche Informationen um welche Platten es sich handelt möchte man sich nicht immer die Mühe machen extra nochmal nachzufragen, ich mein kannst du ja auch gleich mit auflisten??

Wie kommst du drauf dass es niemand sagen "darf"? So ein quatsch

Um auf deine Frage zurückzukommen:

In vielen externen Gehäusen schlummert eine stinknormale SATA HDD, im Prinzip kannst du's nur selbst rausfinden durch probieren oder wenn du deine externe bei Google suchst und evtl. Bilder von einem geöffneten Gehäuse findest


----------



## tandel (27. März 2019)

Auf den Bildern kann man leider die Modelltypen nicht erkennen. Wenn man eine Platte öffnen und intern nutzen kann, dann gibt es meist Videos oder Foreneinträge dazu. Einfach mal googlen nach "Typbezeichnung+gehäuse öffnen" (oder englisch "open case")

Gefahrlos ist so was nie, die Daten muss man sichern. Auch erfahrenen Bastlern passiert mal was ungeschicktes, dann ist im Zweifelsfall die Platte kaputt. Je nach Größe und Alter würde ich die eher verkaufen oder verschenken. Zumindest die Platten, deren Gehäuse und ggf. Controller man kaputt machen muss, um die Platte auszubauen. 
Eine neue große 3,5" Platte ist nun auch nicht mehr so teuer, ich habe mir kürzlich eine 8TB (WD 8TB Elements Desktop) für ca. 160€ gekauft. Die Elements Desktop Gehäuse kann man nämlich relativ einfach zerstörungsfrei öffnen (also ist ein Rückbau zu 100% möglich) und die Platte entnehmen. Ist eine White Label Platte drin, soll wohl eine Red sein.


PS: Hier ein Video einer 2,5" WD Elements Platte. Sehr einfach zu öffnen, aber nicht zu gebrauchen, da nur ein USB Controller verbaut ist. 

YouTube


----------



## taks (27. März 2019)

Es stellt sich auch die Frage, ob du 10 freie SATA-Ports an deinem Mainboard hast.


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. März 2019)

Bei den 2 Linken (WD, Intenso) sollte es unproblematisch sein.
Solche (zumindest ähnliches/gleiches Gehäuse) hab ich schon aufgemacht, und da kamen ganz normale Platten ohne gelötetem Zeug oder sonst was raus.
Einfach testen


----------



## chickeriaDickTingler (27. März 2019)

tandel schrieb:


> Auf den Bildern kann man leider die Modelltypen nicht erkennen. Wenn man eine Platte öffnen und intern nutzen kann, dann gibt es meist Videos oder Foreneinträge dazu. Einfach mal googlen nach "Typbezeichnung+gehäuse öffnen" (oder englisch "open case")
> 
> Gefahrlos ist so was nie, die Daten muss man sichern. Auch erfahrenen Bastlern passiert mal was ungeschicktes, dann ist im Zweifelsfall die Platte kaputt.



Bringt mir alles nix, Thread kann geschlossen werden. Bei meinen WD 2,5 zoll portablem 3.0 Festplatten is der usb speichercontroller auf die Platine gelötet...dieser Hersteller will nicht das man die intern nutzt.



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Du kannst deine Beiträge bearbeiten, unten rechts steht dafür ein Button "bearbeiten" so vermeidest du Doppelposts



-Ja stimmt. Bin noch neu hier, das hab i vergessen.



taks schrieb:


> Es stellt sich auch die Frage, ob du 10 freie SATA-Ports an deinem Mainboard hast.



8 hab i zur Verfügung.  und nein nur weil i 10 externe Festplatten besitze heißt dasbnoch lange nicht das i alle zu internen umwandle. Zumal das zum großteil von meinen Platten nicht geht weil verlötet


----------



## takan (27. März 2019)

in der regel sind externe immer mit sata interface. ohne aufschreiben weisste es aber nicht zu 100%


----------

